# Scum Frog lures....



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone using "Scum Frog" top water lures?

Thoughts and opinions?

If nothing else, the product name is excellent, who wouldn't want a "Scum Frog" in their tackle box:Banane23:


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

great lure for bassin in the weeds, lilly pads and the green pod beds on top of the water. you can throw it out and leave it there and aggitate them with another topwater lure and twitch the frog on occaision for the strike. gotta have patience when using them slowly.


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

These frogs are great on ponds. The little bigfoot is a little better for me than the rest of them. The popper is good on ponds also.The best part about the scum frog line up is that the little bigfoot is only $5 and the popper is only $3...B.L.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Great lures. I have used the little bigfoot as well. Just wait for the fish to take the lure down and turn, wait until you feel the fish, not just see the strike. If you try to set the hook too early, you will probably miss the fish.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

What colors you guys using????


If I ever get a boat I'm going to christen it "Scum Frog"....love that name


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

another vote for bigfoot, use it like a buzzbait and pause around open pockets and stumps. i like the green or watermelen red


----------



## jredheadc (Feb 16, 2008)

Both scum frog and the spro are SWEET lures.. Definetly a favorite of mine.. As far as colors go I like the dark green scum frog.. In the spro there are so many more colors and even a couple more profiles.. Spro has a popper one that is pretty cool.. It makes a little more noise than the scum frog.. I personaly like the darker colors even in clearer water.. I think more so than anything is presentation.. I become one with th frog lol.. going from lily to lily or burnin it from shore to some grass or whatever thick cover stopin for 2-3 seconds and WHAM!!! Damn Im gettin excited now lol.. A couple tips for ya.. I like to trim the legs down a little bit sometimes I think that they are just a little too long.. Sharpen those hooks a must.. I always use black fireline 30# mono and/or flouro just dosent cut. You will definetly get the hook on braid not to mention patience when you see that blow-up, gotta have that 2 second delay..


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

jredheadc said:


> Both scum frog and the spro are SWEET lures.. Definetly a favorite of mine.. As far as colors go I like the dark green scum frog.. In the spro there are so many more colors and even a couple more profiles.. Spro has a popper one that is pretty cool.. It makes a little more noise than the scum frog.. I personaly like the darker colors even in clearer water.. I think more so than anything is presentation.. I become one with th frog lol.. going from lily to lily or burnin it from shore to some grass or whatever thick cover stopin for 2-3 seconds and WHAM!!! Damn Im gettin excited now lol.. A couple tips for ya.. I like to trim the legs down a little bit sometimes I think that they are just a little too long.. Sharpen those hooks a must.. I always use black fireline 30# mono and/or flouro just dosent cut. You will definetly get the hook on braid not to mention patience when you see that blow-up, gotta have that 2 second delay..



How are you trimming the legs?


----------



## jredheadc (Feb 16, 2008)

a pair of scissors.. The scum frog legs usally ar about 2-1/4 - 2-1/2" long the spro legs are usally about 4" long.. I like them usally no more than 3" unless you want that larger profile.. And I forgot to mention you definetly want a rod with some backbone(7' med./heavy).. I have a rod specificly just for frogs..


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

jredheadc said:


> a pair of scissors.. The scum frog legs usally ar about 2-1/4 - 2-1/2" long the spro legs are usally about 4" long.. I like them usally no more than 3" unless you want that larger profile.. And I forgot to mention you definetly want a rod with some backbone(7' med./heavy).. I have a rod specificly just for frogs..


So are you actually cutting the "pads" and all off of the legs?

And thanks for the tip about the pole


----------



## jredheadc (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok I was talking about the "trophy Series" not the "big foot series" I should have clarrified that.. Ya dont cut the pads off lol!! Ya know Ive tried those type including the rage tail frogs and i just didnt care for them..


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

jredheadc said:


> Ok I was talking about the "trophy Series" not the "big foot series" I should have clarrified that.. Ya dont cut the pads off lol!! Ya know Ive tried those type including the rage tail frogs and i just didnt care for them..


OK....makes more sense now....good, cause I just picked up a trophy series today at Gander Mtn.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Scum frogs are good. The Tru Tungsten are good too...so are the Spro Bronze eye frogs.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

I know this thread is a week or two old, but I need some advice right quick. I had some great success with both scum frogs and spro's, but I was using 18lb Mono filament, and lost several of them last year. This year, I plan on using a braided line, but I'm new to it, as I have always used Mono. I plan on stringing up my Abu and 8' Medium/Heavy rod with braided, but I don't know what is good or what size I should go with. I plan on using this pole strictly for topwater frogs, and Zara Spooks. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

At least 50# in braid. Dont go any less. Im going to step it up to 65# once I go through my spool.


----------



## jredheadc (Feb 16, 2008)

the zara spooks id say stick with the mono.. its alot easier to get that walk the dog action your looking for..


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

I throw frogs with 20 pound Power Pro,havent lost a frog yet. I catch some good size bass on the ponds too. I use a Palomar knot for frogs(spro and Scum) I cant say what the other Braid's are like because i have never used them. I can say I have never had a problem with Power Pro though...B.L.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

back lash said:


> I throw frogs with 20 pound Power Pro,havent lost a frog yet. I catch some good size bass on the ponds too. I use a Palomar knot for frogs(spro and Scum) I cant say what the other Braid's are like because i have never used them. I can say I have never had a problem with Power Pro though...B.L.




Thanks for the tip Back Lash


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

I still say that it doesn't matter if you catch fish with a Scum frog or not....they get kudos for having the coolest lure Name....Scum Frog...too cool LOL!


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Fellas

I LOVE THIS LINE OF LURES! What a hoot draggin em across the top of weed beds...BAMMMMM! Fish on! I even hooked a damn bullfrog, go figure!?!?!?!


----------

